# o / ó (Tilde)



## jester.

Hola amigos,

he leído por casualidad en el foro portugués una pregunta en la que el autor pregunta lo siguiente:



> ¿ Qué es lo correcto cuando se pronuncian por ejemplo las sgtes. palabras en portugués brasileño:
> Shcola ó sscola
> eshte ó sste



¿Pordría alguien explicarme por qué la palabra "ó" lleva tilde? ¿Es correcto escirbirlo así o es una falta de ortografía?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bilma

" ó" is used to separate numbers. For ejample:

¿Quieres 5 ó 6 chocolates?


As far as I know it is the only case.


----------



## jester.

¡En este foro está permitido escribir sólo en español!

¿Pues piensas que el ejemplo citado es falso?


----------



## Bilma

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¡En este foro está permitido escribir sólo en español!
> 
> ¿Pues piensas que el ejemplo citado es falso?


 


Perdón no sabía que sólo se escribe en español en este foro 


Yo diría: este o este.


----------



## lazarus1907

En portugues no sé, pero en español no puedes acentuar la "o" cuando no va entre números:

escuela ó escola 
este ó aquel  

(no es una traducción; sólo un ejemplo)


----------



## Beceese

Hola

En español la letra "o" sólo se acentúa si se puede confundir con el número cero.

Hasta luego


----------



## jester.

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## gelfling11

Cual es la diferencia entre o e ó?


----------



## lazarus1907

gelfling11 said:


> *¿*Cu*á*l es la diferencia entre o *y* ó?


La _ó_ se puede usar en lugar de la _o_ si existe el riesgo de confundir un cero con la vocal. Solo se puede usar cuando aparece entre cifras:

Tres o cuatro
Tres ó cuatro 
Iremos 3 ó 4


----------



## micafe

¿Quieres decir o y ó?

'o' significa 'or'. Cuando se pone entre dos números se le pone acento para no confundirlo con el número 0 (cero). 

*2 ó 3 personas*


----------



## gelfling11

muchisimas gracias


----------



## Krlos-rc

Hola a todos:

entiendo perfectamente los siguientes usos:

Para "o": conjunción disyuntiva
            Fue César *o *Manuel.
            ¿Quieres tres* o* cuatro?
            ¿Te quedas *o* te vas?

Para "ó": Cuando va entre números (para no confundirlo con el cero)
            ¿Quieres 3 *ó *4?
            Fallaron en 3 *ó *4 oprtunidades. 

Pero.... cuál de ellos se usa cuando se tiene una combinación de letras y números. P. ej.
            Crear código de embarco (JGN7 o T68 o A52)

Estoy casi seguro que con "ó" ... ¿qué opinan?

Saludos


----------



## xOoeL

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=o2#3

Un saludo .


----------



## translatorDC

¿Se usa verdaderamente ¨ó¨ entre números?  No encuentro ningún ejemplo de esto pero mi colega me dice que sí en ciertos casos se ¨ó¨.

HELP!!!!


----------



## Iararo

Sí, se usa entre número o letras.

Ej.:

1 ó 2: para que no se confunda con 102
a ó b: para que no se confunda con aob


----------



## Namarne

Yo juraría que la norma dejó de aplicarse hace algunos años. No estoy muy seguro. 
Pero si hay ambigüedad, ¿por qué no? 
5 ó 6, en lugar de 5 o 6 (para no confundirlo con 506)

(Espera a ver si alguien lo sabe seguro.)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Recuerdo que se usaba entre números.

_*La vi 1 ó 2 veces como máximo.*_
_*No sé si fue ella o él*_.

Atentamente,


----------



## Naat

De acuerdo con la RAE, se recomienda seguir tildando la "o" en esos casos.


----------



## Dudu678

Naat said:


> De acuerdo con la RAE, se recomienda seguir tildando la "o" en esos casos.


Correcto, pero yo diría que lo más importante es no poner la tilde cuando no sea uno de estos casos. A veces se peca por exceso.


----------



## translatorDC

¿Dónde se encuentra la discusión de este tema en la RAE?


----------



## sunce

> la conjunción _o_ lleva únicamente tilde cuando enlaza números (siempre que se escriban con cifra, no con letra).


http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html


----------



## sunce

En la RAE, en este anexo http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...D6446133C12571640039A189/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf dice: 





> La conjunción disyuntiva o no lleva normalmente tilde. Solo cuando aparece escrita entre dos cifras llevará acento gráfico, para evitar que se confunda con el cero. Así 3 ó 4 no podrá tomarsepor el número 304.


 (página 28)


----------



## Dudu678

sunce said:


> http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html


¡¡Delegación de Alumnos de Teleco!! Ya son casualidades 

Bueno, respondiendo a la pregunta:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=o


> Por razones de claridad, ha sido hasta ahora tradición ortográfica escribir la _o_ con tilde cuando iba colocada entre números, para distinguirla del cero: _3 ó 4, 10 ó 12_. La escritura mecanográfica hace cada vez menos necesaria esta norma, pues la letra _o_ y el cero son tipográficamente muy diferentes. No obstante, se recomienda seguir tildando la _o_ en estos casos para evitar toda posible confusión. La _o_ no debe tildarse si va entre un número y una palabra y, naturalmente, tampoco cuando va entre dos palabras: *_Había 2 ó más policías en la puerta _(correcto: _2 o más_); *_¿Quieres té ó café?_ (correcto: _té o café_).


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> Yo juraría que la norma dejó de aplicarse hace algunos años. No estoy muy seguro.


Hola.

Sigue totalmente vigente.
Sobretodo al escribir a mano (sí, aún se hace) es indispensable. 

Escribiendo con ordenador no es obligatorio, pero sí lo hace casi todo el mundo que escribe cifras a diario. Representa que la letra de máquina permite distinguir la o y la O del 0, pero esto depende del tipo de letra y no sabemos en qué otro tipo de letra nos van a maquetar e imprimir lo escrito. Además, aún siendo diferentes, es muy pesado ponerse a buscar oes para comparar si es una cosa u otra. Normalmente por el contexto se sabe, pero justamente el acento facilita mucho la lectura así como el uso de otras herramientas lingüísticas y de formato.


----------



## cucurrucucú

Hola:

La conjunción "o" lleva tilde entre siglos???? Se consideran como números cualquiera??
Ej.: "hasta el siglo II o III d.C."   o    "hasta el siglo II ó III d.C."

Gracias!


----------



## rocstar

No lleva tilde ya que no puede confundirse con ningún número romano.

Rocstar


----------



## cucurrucucú

Muchas Gracias


----------



## miguelT

Hola todos:

Quería averiguar algo, a ver si lo uso correctamente.  

Sé que entre números se pone una tilde sobre la palabra "o":  200 ó 349.  Supongo que sería igual entre letras, ¿o no?:  "a ó b"  ¿O sería más natural decir "la a o la b" -- ¿pero con tilde?

--gracias


----------



## MkRoz

*No* se usa con el acento/tilde: Entre las palabras.
Ej. Blanco *o* Negro/Antonio* o* Paco/... *o *sea/*o* lo que es lo mismo...

Se utiliza *con* el acento cuando va entre dos cifras/numeros.

Espero que haya servido de ayuda lo que te comento.

Saludos,
Mk


----------



## miguelT

MkRoz said:


> *No* se usa con el acento/tilde: Entre las palabras.
> Ej. Blanco *o* Negro/Antonio* o* Paco/... *o *sea/*o* lo que es lo mismo...
> 
> Se utiliza *con* el acento cuando va entre dos cifras/numeros.
> 
> Espero que haya servido de ayuda lo que te comento.
> 
> Saludos,
> Mk


 
Gracias, pero de verdad, ésta no fue mi pregunta.  Quería saber si se usa con tilde entre letras  "a ó b"  o " a o b".  Se me hace que sí sería más claro poner la tilde, pero nunca he visto una regla sobre esto.


----------



## Ynez

"Tienes que elegir _a_ o _b_."

No sé la regla con exactitud, pero imagino que en los textos simplemente cambian el tipo de letra. No recuerdo haber visto la *o* acentuada en estos casos.


----------



## Agró

El DPD no contempla el caso específico por  el que preguntas, pero de todas formas la 'o' NO se acentúa entre letras.



*3.* Por razones de claridad, ha sido hasta ahora tradición ortográfica escribir la _o_ con tilde cuando iba colocada entre números, para distinguirla del cero: _3 ó 4, 10 ó 12_. La escritura mecanográfica hace cada vez menos necesaria esta norma, pues la letra _o_ y el cero son tipográficamente muy diferentes. No obstante, se recomienda seguir tildando la _o_ en estos casos para evitar toda posible confusión. La _o_ no debe tildarse si va entre un número y una palabra y, naturalmente, tampoco cuando va entre dos palabras: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Había 2 ó más policías en la puerta _(correcto: _2 o más_); 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_¿Quieres té ó café?_ (correcto: _té o café_).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## MkRoz

Cuando digo, _con los ejemplos_:
*No* se usa con el acento/tilde: Entre las palabras....

Es el *mismo* ejemplo que te dice *Ynez *e incluso *Agro *que te lo explica con otras palabras... mismo significado-Saying:
*No se acentúa entre *letras/palabras..**

Regards


----------



## Living

No sé si hay alguna norma para eso, pero yo cuando quiero dejar claro que son letras sueltas las escribo entrecomilladas

"a" o "b"


----------



## Lexinauta

Living said:


> No sé si hay alguna norma para eso, pero yo cuando quiero dejar claro que son letras sueltas las escribo entrecomilladas
> 
> "a" o "b"


Me parece la mejor forma de resolver el asunto.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En resumen, la conjunción "o" sólo se tilda para que no se confunda con un cero. De hecho, la conjunción "u" no se tilda entre números: _Serán 70 500 *u* 80 000 metros de cable_.

A propósito, me ha sorprendido el ejemplo del DPD: _Había 2 o más.... _Tenía entendido que, en una oración narrativa —es decir no técnica—, los números que se escriben en dos o menos palabras (sin contar la "y") no se deberían ponerse en cifras: _No supe si se llevó doscientos o trescientos cincuenta tamales_ (mejor que: _...200 ó 350 tamales_); _Había dos o más policías_ (mejor que: _Había 2 o más..._).

En la formulación de problemas algebraicos, no parece necesaria la tilde sobre la "o" entre dos incógnitas o variables: _Se eleva a la 2 el valor de _a_ o _b_ según se requiera hallar_ x_ o _y. 

El contraste de redondillas con itálicas —incluso mejor con negrillas— es una buena ayuda visual, no porque la conjunción "o" no quede clara sino para que letras como _a, e, o, u_ o _y_ no se confundan con una palabra (preposición o conjunción).

Y si citas en una misma frase, por ejemplo, las palabras "a" e "y" (preposición y conjunción), entonces las comillas vienen mejor: _Su conversación es tan monosílaba que lo que casi siempre se le oye decir es "a" o "y"._


----------



## chamyto

La regla para poner tilde en la "o" sólo se rige más que nada entre números(más que nada es para evitar confusión entre el número cero (0). 
En el resto de casos no se puede poner tilde en le o


----------



## olcountrylawyer

¿Se escribe la "o" con tilde después de números romanos?

Ejemplo: ¿Ha preparado usted el examen para P-II _ó / o_ lo hago yo? (P-II es un nivel de inglés en una academia).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En mi humilde opinión, no, ni entre números arábigos.
Eso de por 120 *ó* 125 para, supuestamente, no confundir el cero con la o, siempre me ha parecido una tontería y nunca lo pongo. Entonces, con números romanos, donde no hay ninguna posiblidad de confusión con un cero, pues menos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Según el DPD, ya no se usa ni con números arábigos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo sólo la uso con números indoarábigos. Nunca con numeración romana.


----------



## Kraus

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola 

Leí en un curso de español que la "o" toma acento entre dos números en cifra (por ejemplo: 200 ó 300 euros cada mes), pero en el mismo curso encontré esta frase: "Tiene 3 o 4 décimas de fiebre". ¿No se tendria que escribir "Tiene 3 ó 4 décimas de fiebre"?

¡Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Anemoah

Según las últimas recomendaciones de la RAE ya no es necesario acentuar la letra *o* cuando va entre números.
Saludos


----------



## Andoush

¡Exacto! Ver aquí. )


----------



## Kraus

Muchas gracias a ambos  Pues, de todas formas, lo que estaba escrito en el libro era incoherente.


----------



## Bloodsun

De todas formas, te recomiendo tomar con pinzas las últimas recomendaciones de la RAE, ya que muchas son discutibles. Esta reforma ha despertado mucha polémica, y hay quienes no nos adherimos de ninguna manera.

En el caso de la *ó* tildada entre números, por ejemplo, yo sigo tildándola (y muchos otros). Pero debes saber que ahora la RAE lo considera una falta de ortografía. S*ó*lo menciono esto para darte una visión más amplia al respecto.


Saludos.


----------



## Kraus

Bloodsun said:


> De todas formas, te recomiendo tomar con pinzas las últimas recomendaciones de la RAE, ya que muchas son discutibles. Esta reforma ha despertado mucha polémica, y hay quienes no nos adherimos de ninguna manera.
> 
> En el caso de la *ó* tildada entre números, por ejemplo, yo sigo tildándola (y muchos otros). Pero debes saber que ahora la RAE lo considera una falta de ortografía. S*ó*lo menciono esto para darte una visión más amplia al respecto.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Te agradezco mucho la información  Una pregunta más: así ¿no tengo que cambiar el curso de españól (que me parece muy bien hecho, a pesar del error señalado)?


----------



## Bloodsun

Kraus said:


> Te agradezco mucho la información  Una pregunta más: así ¿no tengo que cambiar el curso de españól (que me parece muy bien hecho, a pesar del error señalado)?



Si el único "error" que le has notado es la *ó* tildada entre números, no creo que sea razón suficiente para cambiar de curso. La reforma de la RAE es muy actual, y como te dije todavía no se ha aceptado por la totalidad de la comunidad hispanohablante. Por mi parte, no considero un error tildar esa *o*.

Y nadie te va a recomendar cambiar de curso sólo por eso.


Saludos.


----------



## Kraus

Vale, y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Personalmente, escribiendo a mano, pongo la tilde en la "o" cuando está entre cifras; pero digitando en el computador, con caracteres de diseño tipográfico convencional, no hay necesidad pues la o minúscula y el cero son claramente distinguibles. Acaso la tildaré si está mayúscula.
Saludos,


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=disyuntiva

DPD:
*o2*.*3.* Por razones de claridad, ha sido hasta ahora tradición ortográfica escribir la _o_ con tilde cuando iba colocada entre números, para distinguirla del cero: _3 ó 4, 10 ó 12_. La escritura mecanográfica hace cada vez menos necesaria esta norma, pues la letra _o_ y el cero son tipográficamente muy diferentes. No obstante, se recomienda seguir tildando la _o_ en estos casos -para evitar toda posible confusión. La _o_ no debe tildarse si va entre un número y una palabra y, naturalmente, tampoco cuando va entre dos palabras: _Había 2 ó más policías en la puerta _-incorrecto-(correcto: _2 o más_); _¿Quieres té ó café?_ -incorrecto- (correcto: _té o café_).


----------



## swift

Dice la Academia en su _Ortografía_ (2010):


> *3.4.3.4 **Supresión de la tilde en la conjunción disyuntiva o
> 
> *Hasta ahora se venía recomendando poner tilde a la conjunción disyuntiva _o_ cuando se escribía entre dos cifras, con el fin de evitar toda posible confusión con el guarismo correspondiente al número cero [...]. Este uso diacrítico de la tilde no tiene justificación prosódica alguna, puesto que, como conjunción, la _o_ es siempre átona, de forma que solo se sostenía por razones puramente gráficas. Sin embargo, estas razones no parecen suficientes, ni en la escritura mecánica [...], ni en la manual, ya que tanto los espacios en blanco que flanquean la conjunción _o_como su diferente forma y menor altura que el cero [...] hacen prácticamente imposible su confusión real en la práctica. Por lo tanto, a partir de este momento la conjunción _o_ se escribirá sin tilde, como corresponde a su condición de palabra monosílaba átona, y con independencia de que aparezca entre palabras, cifras o signos.
> 
> http://aplica.rae.es/ortografia/


Ver también: *«**La conjunción o siempre sin tilde, incluso entre cifras»* → http://www.rae.es/consultas/la-conjuncion-o-siempre-sin-tilde-incluso-entre-cifras


----------

